# Recommended Communities



## garyd9

I think I agree. I'd rather see a computer hardware related advertisement (static image, not some wild video) that could make OCN a bit of cash instead of a toyota forum. At least I'm more likely to click on an ad.


----------



## MrBalll

Seems weird to advertise other forums that don't deal at all with computers.

I also have the same three recommendations so I guess someone sets them up and it's not really recommended?


----------

